# Weekly competition 2012-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 40 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 F U' F2 U' R F' R2 U'
*2. *F2 R F' R2 F' R2 U F
*3. *F U2 R2 U R' F2 R' U2 F U'
*4. *R2 U F2 U' F2 U F2 U'
*5. *F U' R2 F R U2 F' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' L F D' L2 D' B' D R F' D' R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D'
*2. *U' F R' U B' L' U F L' U' R' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R
*3. *D R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F U' R' F2 L U' R2 F U2 L' F
*4. *L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' R' F D' L2 B U2 F2 R' B'
*5. *L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R U' B' L' R' F2 D B2 U R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw' R B2 F2 R' Fw2 Uw' U Rw' B' D Uw Fw Rw B2 L Rw2 R B Fw' L Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw F2 D2 F U Rw' U B2 F' L U B2 Fw D
*2. *L Rw2 R2 D Uw F2 D' R' B2 Fw2 D' B' Fw2 U' F2 D' Fw' Uw B' Fw' L U' F U' F2 D U2 L B Uw2 Fw' D' Uw U' B Uw2 B' F2 R Uw
*3. *Fw L' R2 Fw' D B2 L2 Rw F D2 L D' Uw B' L' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw Fw D' R2 D B2 R U B Fw' F2 R2 D' L R' Fw2 L R D' U2 R2 B
*4. *B2 D2 B Uw B2 L' Fw L U2 Rw2 U' B2 Fw2 D U2 Fw' D2 Uw' Fw D U2 Rw' Fw' R' D' B' L U L2 B2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U R2 Uw' U F' Rw
*5. *R D' Uw Rw2 F2 R' F' U2 Fw Rw' F2 Uw L2 U Fw L2 Rw' Fw Uw2 L2 B' R2 D' L2 B L U' L2 Rw' R' Fw2 D L2 D U2 B F' D' L Rw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 U2 Rw Fw R2 Bw F Lw Bw' R B' D Rw' Dw' Lw' Dw' B' Bw Fw2 F L' R Bw' R' Bw Lw F Lw F D Dw2 R' D' Lw D' Uw U' B Rw Uw' L2 Dw' Fw' L' Rw' Fw2 U Bw Uw' B' Dw2 U Rw2 D Rw' R2 B U B' Lw2
*2. *Rw B2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw U' L2 R2 Dw' Lw' Bw D' B' F2 Rw D F D2 Bw' Uw' L' R' F Lw R' Fw' U B' Bw2 F' D' Dw Uw U R2 Bw L Lw2 D2 U2 F U' Lw2 Bw' F L Lw2 Rw2 Uw' F Rw' Bw' Dw2 Fw Lw2
*3. *Uw2 U' Rw2 R F Lw2 D R' D2 F2 D Lw2 Rw2 Bw' D Dw R' Dw2 U' Lw' Uw L Lw2 F2 Rw2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Bw Uw2 F2 D' Dw' R F2 L' Bw2 L Uw2 R Uw' B' Uw B Fw' Uw Fw' Rw D' Rw2 U2 Rw' D' Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw2
*4. *Rw Dw2 L' Lw2 Dw Fw2 L2 Rw' D B U R Dw Uw U2 L R Dw' U B2 Bw F2 Lw2 Uw Fw Uw2 Rw' U2 B2 Lw' B' D' Dw R' B Bw2 Lw U2 Rw' U Fw Rw2 Uw Lw' Rw R2 Bw' D' Dw' F2 D B2 Bw Lw2 R2 D Rw F' L Dw
*5. *F Rw2 U' Bw D2 Dw' Fw' D' Uw' B' D Lw Bw2 R2 B Uw2 Lw' Dw F2 D' Dw Lw2 D2 Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw L' Uw2 Rw' Dw' Bw' Fw L' D2 Lw2 Dw' L' Bw D B L' Lw' B' Bw' Fw' L' D L2 Dw' Uw2 B L' U' R B2 R B Fw F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 2R2 U 2R2 3F 3R' 2D' 2F' F2 L' 2R' R2 3U' B L2 3F2 L2 2D' 3R2 2F' U' 2B' 2R2 B 3R' R 2D' 2L' 3R' F2 3U2 L2 2L2 2F F2 2L2 B' 2B 2D 2U 3F' 3U B 2F 2U2 3R2 3F' F2 2L' 2U' 3R R' 3U' 2U2 U2 B' 2L' D2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2L 3R2 3F' D2 L' 2R2 2B 3F' R2
*2. *2B2 D L R2 D 3U' 2B' R' U 2R2 2F2 F2 U 2F2 R2 D 2F 2L2 B' 2D' F L2 U 2L F2 2U U' 3F' F' D R2 3U' L' 2R 2B L 2L2 3R2 2R' F2 L' R' B2 2B L2 3R R 3F' D 2D2 2L' 2F' 3R' 2D' 2U' U' 2B' 3F 2L2 3R2 B2 D' 3U' B' L2 3U' U' 2L2 2R2 3F
*3. *B2 F' 3U2 2R2 2U2 2B L' D' 2D U' 2F' D 2D' 2U' 3R2 D2 2U' 2L D 3R2 B U' R2 B' 2B2 3F' 2L 2R2 3U 2R' 3U2 3F2 2U' 2L D' 2F L 3F 3U 3R' 3F2 2R 3U2 F2 2U' 3R2 2F' 2U' 2R2 B2 L 2L2 3R' 2R2 2B 2L U2 L' 2L 3F' 2D 2L' 2D2 3F2 F' L F L R2 3U2
*4. *2R' D2 U' B F 3R' 3U2 2B 3U' L' D' 2L B 3U2 2F L' 3F' 3U B L' F U 3F' F2 2R' 2B2 2D2 2F 2U 2F' 3U2 3R2 B2 2B2 2L2 F 3U F L F' D' 2R' R2 F' 3R 2R2 B 2U2 3F' D2 3U R' 2U' U' 3R R2 2D' F2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2B' 3F F' U' 2L2 3U2 R U 2F'
*5. *2B L2 2L U2 2B2 2L2 2D' U 2F' 2D' 2L2 B' 3U 2B2 F2 U 3R' 3U2 L' 3R2 2R 2D L' 2U' B 2R2 3U' L' F2 L 2L' 3R 2R2 R 2F2 3U L' 2B D U 2L 2R2 2D2 2B2 R' 3U' L2 D2 F2 2L B2 2B2 2F2 F2 U2 L' 3R2 B2 F' L2 2L' B2 2R2 F' 2R 3U' 2B' 3R2 3F2 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 2D2 2U' 2L2 2R' 2B D2 3F' 3L 3B' 2F2 2R' 2U' 2R 2D 2F2 2R2 R' 2F2 3L' 2U2 F2 L 2B2 2U2 L2 B' R D2 3D 2U U' B2 F2 2R' 3F 2U' U L2 3B 3F' 3D 3F2 3D R F L' U2 2F' 2L' 3B' 2F2 3D2 2U 3B' F' D' U2 3L 3U' R F' 3D B2 3F L D' 3L 2R 2D' 2R2 D' L2 2R2 2U2 3R2 D2 U2 B 2U2 2B 3D U2 2L U 3B' 2L 3F U' B2 2R2 2D 2U2 3B2 2L B2 3B' 3L' 3R2 R2
*2. *2D2 B 3B2 U2 3F D2 L 2R' R 3U' 3R B2 3B' F D' U2 2F2 L 3U L' 3D' 2L2 D 2B' 3F' 2U2 2B 3F D 3R' 3D B' R' 3D' B F2 2U2 3L2 F2 3D2 3U' 3B2 3F 3R' D F 3R' 2R' D B' 2B 3L' 3R2 3B2 R' D2 3F 3U' F 3L2 3D 2R2 2U2 3F' U 2R2 U 2R2 F' L' D 2D 3F' F 3U 2U 2L2 2F F2 2U2 3L' B 2R 3U2 3B' 3D2 2B L F2 2R' R' 2D F2 U2 2L2 B2 U 2L 2F2 2R
*3. *3L' F2 L D' 3U' 2L U R 2D 2F 3U' R' 3F2 3D' F' 2L' 2B 2D U 3L2 3R' 2B F2 3D2 L2 B2 L2 3D' B2 3U' 2U' 2F2 L 3F 3L 3F2 3L2 2B' R' D' 2L2 2R' D2 L' 2L2 3D 3R' 2F2 2R2 3U2 2F' 3U' 2U' R 2B2 L2 R 2F 2D 3U2 2U' U2 2B2 2L2 B 2R D' 2U F D' 3D' 3L' F2 3L 3U' B' 2L2 D' 2D 3B2 2R 3D 3U 2B 3F' R 3D' B2 D 2R F D2 3D2 2U' U 2F2 R' 2D 2R 3U
*4. *3U' B' 3L 3F U' 3F2 2R2 F' 3U 2U' F 3U 3R 3F 3L' F' 3L U2 2F2 D2 R2 3B 2R F2 3R 2R' D2 2L D' 2U L 3B 3F L 3F 2F' 3R 2B 3L2 3F' 2F2 F2 2D2 3U' 2R D2 2D' B2 L2 2L2 3L2 D' 2U' U2 3B2 D2 3D' U' 3B 2L2 R 3D' 3U' R 3B2 3R' B 3L 3R' 3D2 U' 3L 2U' B 3B2 L' 2L' 2U' 2F R2 2B 3L2 2D' 2R' F 3U2 U 2B 3B2 3L 2F 3D2 2U2 3F' D' U L D 2D2 2L2
*5. *3L D' 3D' 3U2 L' 3F 2U' U2 2L 2R2 2D2 3B 3R2 3U 3B 3F' F2 3R2 2U2 2L' 2R2 2B2 3F2 2D2 3U 2U U2 F2 D' 3L' 3B2 2L D2 F2 3R' 3B 2R2 D2 3D2 U' F2 2U2 U L 3B' F2 2U B2 3F L' U2 B2 U2 3L U F R' 3D' F 2R2 D2 2F' 3D2 3R 3F 3L 3D' 3U' 3B' F2 3U' U 2B' 3B' 3F' F D2 L' 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' D' 2L2 3R 2R' 3D2 3L' 3D' U 2L 3B2 L 2L2 R' U 3L2 3R2 2R' 3F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R2 U F2 U F' U2 F2 U'
*2. *U2 F' R2 F R U2 R2
*3. *R2 F U2 F R' U R F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 B L D R2 B' R2 L' F U B2 U L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2
*2. *L2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 U R2 D' F' U' R' F' R2 D2 R2 U' B F2
*3. *R' U' B2 L F' R D' F U R F2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F L2 F' R2 B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' L2 D2 Uw U R F Rw2 R2 U L' F Rw' Uw' U' L2 R' D' R2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' R' Fw' U' L' D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R' D B' Uw B' F
*2. *U2 R D2 Uw' Fw' F2 Uw F2 L2 Fw R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw U F' L2 R2 B' Fw' F' U' B2 Fw Rw2 R B' Uw Fw Uw2 B' Uw' B2 D' Rw B' D' U' B' Rw'
*3. *D' Rw2 U' B' Uw2 B2 Fw F Uw B' F' D' B2 Fw2 L Fw' R' F2 U' F L' Rw2 R' Fw' D2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 Uw R U' R2 F2 R2 F R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Fw' D Uw' U' F' R2 Dw Uw L2 F2 D Bw Fw2 F' R2 B2 R2 B' F Rw2 Fw F' L R2 D2 L R2 B' R2 Bw Fw' U R' B2 L Dw2 B Dw' Lw2 Bw' F' Lw' B2 Bw2 R B2 U' R D U' L' Rw2 R B' L Rw2 Dw' Fw L'
*2. *Uw L' R' Uw Lw2 Rw Bw2 Lw' R' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 L D Dw' U Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 U' Lw' Rw' U2 Bw2 F Rw2 F' R2 D2 Dw Uw' U Fw' D Rw2 U B2 Fw2 Uw Lw2 Dw Bw Rw' R' D L' B' Dw F Uw' B' Bw Fw D' Uw Rw' B F2 Dw'
*3. *B D' U2 Bw' U2 Fw2 F' U F' D2 F2 D' Dw2 R' Fw' U' L' R B' Bw' Fw2 F' Dw L' Rw Bw2 F' Dw Fw D R Dw2 Rw' Dw2 F L2 Lw' Rw' F D2 Dw2 Uw' Fw Dw2 Fw2 U' F R2 Bw Fw2 U R2 F L2 Rw2 Fw Dw' Fw D Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L' 2R' R' 3U2 B 2R' 2B2 2R 3U' L 2R 3U' 2U2 R2 2F 3R' U2 F2 2U R2 U 2B2 2U' U 3R2 3U' 3F2 U B' 2F2 U' 2B2 D' 2D 2B2 2F2 2D2 L' 3F2 2F' F2 2D 3R R D B' F 2L' 2F' 2D2 U' L' U' L2 3U' 2B' L2 F' U' B 2D 3U B F2 2R' R' U 3R2 3U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B' 3D' L 2L 3L' 2R 2B' 3D 3U2 U2 2B2 3R' 2B2 2U' L 2R U' 3F' F' 2R 2F2 3U 2R 2D 2U 2B 3F' 2F' 2D 2B 2L' B 3R 2D2 F D2 2R' 3U2 U2 L' 2L' 2R 3D2 L' 2D B' L 2L' 3B2 2U' U2 3R 3B R 3B2 2F' 3U' 2B 2U B2 R2 2F' R2 3U2 R' F' 3R' 3F' F' U2 3B 2D 2L2 R F' 3L' 2R 2F' 3U2 3L 2B' R' 2F2 U2 L 2L 3R' 3F2 2F2 L B 2B2 3F 2F 3D2 3U2 2U 2L D' 3D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' R D R2 B D2 B2 D' B' F2
*2. *U B D' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 L' U D2 R2 B2 D2 R L B2 D2 L U2 B2
*3. *U2 L2 D2 R' D2 L D2 L2 F2 L2 R' F' U R D F' U B R' B2 L'
*4. *D R B D2 R' L D F' U L' U2 D R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D L2
*5. *B' L2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U' L' F' L' F U2 B'
*6. *F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U L' B' D U B2 L R B F R'
*7. *F2 L' U2 F R' U2 R' D' R U F R2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 F2 B R2
*8. *B2 R2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D R' U' F' R' B L2 D2
*9. *U2 L U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 B2 L B' D R' F L D' F L B' R2
*10. *R' B' L' F' L2 D' B2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 L2
*11. *B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' R U2 R2 D' B L F' U' R D2 U R' B
*12. *U2 D2 F R' F R2 D' B' U' L U2 F2 U' D' F2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2
*13. *F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L' B2 R2 U R D' L' D F' R D' F2 R'
*14. *D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 R F2 D F R' D' U2 B2 L' U'
*15. *L2 R2 U2 B D2 L2 B F2 L2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 U R U2 B2 U2
*16. *U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D R2 F2 U' F' L U F L F' L F R F'
*17. *L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 D' R D2 R2 B' F' U2 L' U2 F'
*18. *B2 R2 F' U2 F L2 F' L2 F L2 F2 R F2 D U' F' U' L' U2
*19. *R2 D R2 D U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F R D2 B2 L2 R' F L2 R' U
*20. *U R' F2 R F2 B2 L B' R U2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 D F2 U2 D'
*21. *F2 D' F2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 L U2 R B' L2 F2 D U' F' D'
*22. *U F' L' F2 R' B R U F D F' R' L' U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2
*23. *R2 U L F' R2 D' L' D2 R F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 B2 U D R2
*24. *B' D R2 B' L' F' R' F2 D' L2 F' R2 F U2 B L2 F2 L2 B
*25. *D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B D' L2 D2 U' L' D' R F' R'
*26. *R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 U F2 L D R' D' B' D2 L2 B2 D' B2
*27. *D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 R' F L' F2 D' B D2 B2 F2 U'
*28. *B2 U2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 R U2 L2 B L' D2 R' U' L F D' L
*29. *R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' D R U B U2 L B U' F' L
*30. *U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 U F' L' U2 B F2 D R' U R' U'
*31. *L' B2 U L F' R2 F2 U R' B R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2
*32. *L2 U2 F2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 R2 F R B2 F2 D L' U R2 D2 B'
*33. *B2 D' R2 D B2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U R D2 B' U' R U2 B2 U' B D'
*34. *U2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' D F' D F2 D2 L' F R' D' F'
*35. *B2 D2 U R2 U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L' R F' D2 B' D B' L2 B' U
*36. *U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 B2 F' D2 L2 B D U2 L' U R' B2 F' L R B2
*37. *L2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U' L F2 L2 R' U' B U R2 U2 F'
*38. *U2 B' D F R2 B2 R2 U' L' D F2 U' F2 L2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 F2
*39. *D R B R L2 F' U R2 F L' U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' L2
*40. *L' D2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 R' B2 F2 L2 B' D' B' D2 R D' B' U L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R D' R' F' L2 D L2 F D2 L' U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U'
*2. *F U R B' U2 D' R2 B' U' R' B2 R B2 D2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L2
*3. *R2 D L B U' D2 R2 L' D' F U2 F2 U B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D
*4. *D2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 B' U2 F' U2 B' U B L F2 R U2 L2 D' U' F2
*5. *L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F R U L D2 R2 B' D' R' F U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' R2 U' R' F D2 U2 R' F2
*2. *R2 B' F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D U2 L B' F L' F
*3. *B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 L' D' F2 L U' R D B' F2 R2
*4. *D' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F U2 R' D R' D R2 F2 U' R'
*5. *U2 L' R' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 R F2 U2 B' L' F' R U' L F U2 B F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 U L F U' L' R' B' U2 F' L' U2
*2. *B2 U2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L B' L2 R' F2 R' D' B R
*3. *D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' F' R B2 L D R2 F R2 U'
*4. *U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 L F2 R D2 U' L B2 U' L2 B U' F' D'
*5. *F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' F' U' L2 R' D' L' U2 B' D' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B2 L' B2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 L' D' B' F2 R' U2 B' R D F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U2 F R' F R F' U2 R U'
*3. *F2 L B2 L2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' D R2 D' L' R' U' L' D B
*4. *U2 B2 Rw B F' L2 B L R D L B L2 R' Uw Rw B2 Fw' F Uw2 F D Uw Rw2 Uw Rw F' Rw2 B U' Fw2 D' Rw' Uw2 Fw D' B' Rw U' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U2 F' U R2 U F2 U2
*3. *B2 R2 D F2 L B2 U F' B D' L' F2 R U2 B2 D2 F2 L F2 L' U2
*4. *B2 Uw B' F L' Rw' Fw2 D2 Rw' D2 Uw B' L' D2 U2 R' U L' Fw2 R2 D Uw' F2 L D' L Rw2 B Rw U' Rw D2 R Uw2 B2 R2 U L2 D Rw2
*5. *Lw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U' B D' Uw Bw2 Rw' B L2 Uw' Lw R2 U Bw' Rw2 U B F' D2 L Rw2 R' B Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' Lw F Lw' Uw2 U2 Lw' F2 L' Rw' F L D2 B' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' F D Rw B Fw F' L2 Bw' L' Lw' D

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-4 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' U B' R' L' B' R' l r' b' u
*2. *L' U L B' L' R' U b
*3. *L U' L U' R L U B' L' l r
*4. *L B' R L' R' U L l r' b
*5. *R' L B R B R' U R l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
*4. *(1, 3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (2, 0) / (3, 0)
*5. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L D' U R' L' D U'
*2. *R L' D' U R U' R
*3. *L' U R' U L U' D' L'
*4. *R' L' U' D' U' D L' D' L'
*5. *R L D' U L' U D U' D' U'


----------



## vd (Sep 18, 2012)

3x3: 19.27, (19.41), 18.06, 16.02, (14.90) = 17.78
3x3BLD: 1:02.64, DNF, 46.20 = 46.20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2012)

On 2x2x2 speedsolve:


Spoiler



The fourth solve is an 8-move BH case - I love it! I got a 2.66; I was fumbling too much.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 18, 2012)

2x2: 3.06, 3.22, (5.49+), (1.80), 2.85 = 3.04
3x3: DNF 
2x2BLD: DNF(49.48), 15.47+, DNF(32.68) = 15.47


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 18, 2012)

*2x2x2*: 7.12, (4.00), (8.22), 6.38, 7.31 = *6.93*
*3x3x3*: 22.07, 20.17, 21.05, (24.06), (19.67) = *21.10*
*4x4x4*: 1:14.88, (1:12.54), 1:17.51, (1:24.41), 1:23.71 = *1:18.70*
*5x5x5*: 2:41.64, (2:55.03), (2:11.71), 2:48.44, 2:43.75 = *2:44.61*
*6x6x6*: 5:11.22, (5:19.77), (4:39.70), 5:09.01, 5:07.12 = *5:09.12*
*7x7x7*: 9:52.88, (8:40.44), 9:27.01, (DNF), 9:24.18 = *9:34.69*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:53.91*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:30.47*
*Magic*: 3.50, 3.60, (2.60), 2.66, (3.72) = *3.25*
*Master Magic*: 10.60, 9.91, 9.49, (11.71), (9.37) = *10.00*
*Megaminx*: (3:42.30), 3:14.98, 3:17.27, (2:44.42), 3:16.43 = *3:16.23*
*Pyraminx*: (17.10), (7.50), 12.92, 14.99, 8.30 = *12.07*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 51.24, (1:05.28), 48.74, (38.12), 48.85 = *49.61*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *67*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 41.75, DNF, DNF = *41.75*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, 4:59.57, DNF = *4:59.57*


----------



## emolover (Sep 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> On 2x2x2 speedsolve:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lol 1.78!

Try working on sub 2ing your cycles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2012)

emolover said:


> Lol 1.78!
> 
> Try working on sub 2ing your cycles.



I would normally have been sub-2 on that one; I think I was overly nervous because I couldn't believe how nice it was.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 20, 2012)

3x3 2h : 27.3

26.05, 28.51, 27.26, 26.13, 29.95

pb ao5!!


----------



## Sakoleg (Sep 20, 2012)

*2x2x2: 14.14*
15.95, 12.84, (18.70), (12.05), 13.63
*3x3x3: 29.04*
28.39, 29.62, (32.88), 29.11, (26.10)
*4x4x4: 1:38.41*
(1:41.48), 1:39.35, 1:36.98, 1:38.90, (1:32.30)
*5x5x5: 3:18.77 *
(3:01.80), 3:07.59, 3:32.12, (3:53.02), 3:16.61
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 44.66*
1:02.14, 2:04.32, 44.66
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: 2:17.13*
3:03.93, 2:17.13, 2:54.40
*4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF*
DNF, DNF, DNF (wtf??? )
*3x3x3 One Handed: 57.75*
56.50, 57.72, (52.53), 59.03, (59.69)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:51.37*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:35.16*
*MegaMinx: 3:59.40*
(4:05.93), 4:02.94, (3:52.76), 4:00.97, 3:54.30
*Square-1: 1:22.76*
(1:01.06), (1:43.77), 1:15.85, 1:16.65, 1:35.78


----------



## khoavo12 (Sep 20, 2012)

*3x3x3* 1st time 

19.87 - 18.40 - 19.26 - [22.92] -[15.13]

average: 19.12


----------



## Brest (Sep 20, 2012)

3x3x3: 17.91



Spoiler: Details



17.92 (14.52) 19.75 (20.55) 16.05

Mean: 17.76
Average: 17.91
Best time: 14.52
Median: 17.92
Worst time: 20.55
Standard deviation: 2.24



Spoiler: 2nd solve



U' F R' U B' L' U F L' U' R' B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R

x' F U L x' U' R U2 R y R' // cross
R' F U' F' R // 1st pair
U2 y' L' U L // 2nd pair
y R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 f R U R' U' f' U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
View at alg.garron.us
54stm / 3.72stps


----------



## ottozing (Sep 21, 2012)

Spoiler: 2x2 speedsolve



2x2 average = 3.333 (σ = 0.30)

times = 3.034, 2.803, 3.231, 3.735, 4.096





Spoiler: 3x3 speedsolve



3x3 average = 12.092 (σ = 0.30)

times = 12.944, 11.504, 10.229, 12.030, 12.742





Spoiler: 4x4 speedsolve



4x4 average = 51.790 (σ = 0.97)

times = 51.617, 47.723, 50.697, 53.055, 53.376





Spoiler: FMC



U2 B' R' F L' U2
D2 R D' F D F
L' R F' R' F L D
R D' R2 D R' D' R D
F R D R' D' F' 

33htm


----------



## camdenyoyo (Sep 23, 2012)

*2x2: 7.15*
(5.30) (8.24) 6.85 6.45 8.14
*3x3: 20.85*
(18.76) 23.58 20.11 (25.75) 18.87
Did not have that much time today


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 24, 2012)

*2x2* - 9.90, (5.89), (10.55), 7.45, 6.93 = *8.09*
*3x3* - 30.70, 31.74, (24.75), 28.22, (34.19) = *30.22*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Spoiler: 2x2 speedsolve
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post was not readable at all for the result calculation program.
Please enter the results in a format approximately like this:
(as it was now I had to manually reformat the post)

2x2 = 3.03, 2.80, 3.23, 3.73, 4.09 
3x3 = 12.94, 11.50, 10.22, 12.03, 12.74 
4x4 = 51.61, 47.72, 50.69, 53.05, 53.37 
FMC: 33 moves

In between the lines and at the end of them you may comment as freely
as you wish (with or without spoilers).

Then also for FMC some kind of explanation of your solution is expected.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 25, 2012)

Results, congratulations to Mike, yoinneroid and Andri

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.87 AustinReed
 3.04 Tao Yu
 3.17 yoinneroid
 3.33 ottozing
 3.55 mycube
 3.71 ilie
 4.13 cubeflip
 4.23 Maxelino
 4.24 KCuber
 4.27 PandaCuber
 4.51 zaki
 4.62 Andri Maulana
 4.86 riley
 4.89 BlueDevil
 4.92 rock1313
 4.99 FinnGamer
 5.50 bryson azzopard
 6.04 MeshuggahX
 6.31 Alcuber
 6.40 Mike Hughey
 6.94 FaLoL
 7.26 Kenneth Svendson
 7.42 Mikel
 8.09 DuffyEdge
 8.31 ickathu
 9.74 scylla
 10.29 MichaelErskine
 14.14 Sakoleg
 16.69 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 11.09 KCuber
 11.37 yoinneroid
 11.60 Hendry cahyadi
 12.09 ottozing
 12.27 AustinReed
 12.46 riley
 12.90 mycube
 13.12 Andri Maulana
 13.75 rock1313
 14.37 Lapinsavant
 14.74 zaki
 15.34 PandaCuber
 15.39 BlueDevil
 15.72 Divineskulls
 16.55 FinnGamer
 16.99 MeshuggahX
 17.38 Kenneth Svendson
 17.78 vd
 17.91 Brest
 18.03 Krag
 19.77 Maxelino
 20.03 bryson azzopard
 20.71 Mike Hughey
 20.85 camdenyoyo
 21.10 FaLoL
 21.83 scylla
 21.89 Mikel
 23.33 Alcuber
 24.82 ickathu
 27.77 Moops
 29.04 Sakoleg
 29.33 MichaelErskine
 30.22 DuffyEdge
 31.08 hfsdo
 39.23 MatsBergsten
 DNF Tao Yu
*4x4x4*(23)

 38.74 yoinneroid
 44.41 KCuber
 48.93 AustinReed
 51.78 ottozing
 52.59 zaki
 54.14 mycube
 57.52 Andri Maulana
 59.93 rock1313
 1:00.22 Lapinsavant
 1:07.35 Maxelino
 1:10.09 riley
 1:12.72 FinnGamer
 1:17.48 MeshuggahX
 1:18.33 Mikel
 1:18.70 FaLoL
 1:19.79 BlueDevil
 1:22.89 bryson azzopard
 1:25.91 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.91 Mike Hughey
 1:38.41 Sakoleg
 2:05.06 MichaelErskine
 2:27.07 MatsBergsten
 2:53.00 scylla
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:24.89 yoinneroid
 1:29.58 Hendry cahyadi
 1:30.86 KCuber
 1:36.80 zaki
 1:41.66 rock1313
 1:43.40 mycube
 1:46.60 AustinReed
 1:51.91 Andri Maulana
 1:57.34 riley
 2:03.68 Lapinsavant
 2:18.61 Mike Hughey
 2:27.72 FinnGamer
 2:29.80 MeshuggahX
 2:44.61 FaLoL
 2:57.60 Moops
 3:06.42 Kenneth Svendson
 3:06.70 Mikel
 3:18.77 Sakoleg
 5:52.81 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:17.24 mycube
 3:21.74 zaki
 3:58.67 AustinReed
 4:03.96 rock1313
 4:05.11 Andri Maulana
 4:59.70 Mike Hughey
 5:09.12 FaLoL
 5:36.08 FinnGamer
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:52.54 mycube
 4:59.84 KCuber
 5:15.90 zaki
 6:05.50 AustinReed
 6:52.92 Andri Maulana
 7:01.04 Mike Hughey
 9:34.69 FaLoL
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 17.89 yoinneroid
 19.24 KCuber
 22.92 AustinReed
 26.66 mycube
 27.72 Andri Maulana
 27.99 riley
 36.19 Kenneth Svendson
 38.28 Maxelino
 40.75 bryson azzopard
 42.62 Mikel
 42.95 Mike Hughey
 49.61 FaLoL
 55.54 Alcuber
 56.83 FinnGamer
 57.75 Sakoleg
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:08.39 Andri Maulana
 1:10.68 Kenneth Svendson
 1:44.86 Mike Hughey
 2:02.53 yoinneroid
 4:25.33 Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 12.50 AustinReed
 15.47 Tao Yu
 18.68 Mike Hughey
 21.83 Andri Maulana
 22.44 ilie
 23.62 riley
 31.94 MatsBergsten
 35.97 mycube
 41.75 FaLoL
 44.66 Sakoleg
 44.90 scylla
 45.25 rock1313
 48.78 yoinneroid
 51.06 Lapinsavant
 54.40 Mikel
 54.95 bryson azzopard
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 46.20 vd
 59.71 Mike Hughey
 1:07.41 Hendry cahyadi
 1:10.25 Andri Maulana
 1:12.57 MatsBergsten
 1:33.38 AustinReed
 1:45.67 riley
 1:52.06 rock1313
 2:08.72 Moops
 2:17.13 Sakoleg
 2:20.25 mycube
 2:55.43 Mikel
 4:00.75 scylla
 4:16.86 ickathu
 4:20.95 bryson azzopard
 4:59.57 FaLoL
 DNF Lapinsavant
 DNF yoinneroid
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:22.17 Mike Hughey
 7:51.72 MatsBergsten
 9:46.46 yoinneroid
10:28.83 Hendry cahyadi
 DNF rock1313
 DNF Mikel
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF Sakoleg
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:53.82 Mike Hughey
17:45.12 MatsBergsten
19:18.65 yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

36:44.32 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

37:19.70 Mike Hughey
 1:4:43 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

11/12 (57:42)  Moops
7/8 (30:52)  Mike Hughey
8/10 (50:52)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (11:32)  yoinneroid
5/6 (28:09)  Hendry cahyadi
2/2 ( 6:59)  mycube
2/3 ( 8:08)  Andri Maulana
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 1:01.62 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 57.59 yoinneroid
 1:08.22 AustinReed
 1:08.86 zaki
 1:17.46 Andri Maulana
 1:19.80 mycube
 1:32.50 Lapinsavant
 1:53.91 FaLoL
 1:56.94 Mikel
 2:28.02 Mike Hughey
 2:51.37 Sakoleg
 3:59.52 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:18.18 yoinneroid
 2:46.03 zaki
 3:01.38 AustinReed
 3:17.02 Andri Maulana
 3:21.22 mycube
 3:57.45 Lapinsavant
 4:11.89 Mike Hughey
 4:30.47 FaLoL
 5:18.77 Mikel
 5:35.16 Sakoleg
10:19.04 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(5)

 0.94 Andri Maulana
 1.13 bryson azzopard
 1.43 riley
 1.97 Mike Hughey
 3.25 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.56 Andri Maulana
 3.24 bryson azzopard
 3.76 Mike Hughey
 10.00 FaLoL
*Skewb*(1)

 18.03 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(6)

 11.66 yoinneroid
 12.06 Perff
 14.93 Mikel
 17.30 Andri Maulana
 22.06 Mike Hughey
 33.86 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(14)

 5.27 Maxelino
 6.32 Alcuber
 6.73 BlueDevil
 7.01 ickathu
 7.29 yoinneroid
 7.75 zaki
 8.83 Andri Maulana
 9.29 mycube
 10.69 riley
 11.65 ThomasJE
 11.87 Kenneth Svendson
 12.07 FaLoL
 16.81 Mike Hughey
 17.94 Mikel
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:44.69 yoinneroid
 2:18.39 mycube
 3:16.23 FaLoL
 3:23.00 Mike Hughey
 3:59.40 Sakoleg
 4:34.18 MichaelErskine
 DNF Brest
*Square-1*(4)

 31.00 AustinReed
 34.71 yoinneroid
 58.01 Mike Hughey
 1:22.76 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

26 guusrs
30 mycube
32 Andri Maulana
33 ottozing
38 Mike Hughey
40 PandaCuber
40 AustinReed
64 Mikel
67 FaLoL
DNF  ardi4nto
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

270 Mike Hughey
259 yoinneroid
247 Andri Maulana
243 AustinReed
238 mycube
155 zaki
146 MatsBergsten
143 riley
141 KCuber
139 FaLoL
132 rock1313
112 Mikel
111 Hendry cahyadi
106 ottozing
93 Lapinsavant
89 Maxelino
86 Sakoleg
84 FinnGamer
80 bryson azzopard
79 Kenneth Svendson
71 BlueDevil
69 Moops
66 PandaCuber
65 MeshuggahX
52 Tao Yu
47 Alcuber
45 vd
45 scylla
41 ickathu
41 ilie
26 Brest
26 Divineskulls
26 MichaelErskine
25 cubeflip
21 guusrs
20 Krag
16 camdenyoyo
15 DuffyEdge
12 okayama
12 ardi4nto
7 Perff
7 ThomasJE
6 hfsdo


----------

